# Some eye candy



## Aquadive mod2

Enjoy....


----------



## WatchDialOrange

Nice Eye Candy! Here is the Turquoise Version.


----------



## Spring-Diver

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Enjoy....


Great photo:-!

Psssst.... the strap is backwards:-d Shouldn't the buckle be on the 12 side?

Cheers
Shannon


----------



## conan0435

Lovely pics


----------



## TheHulaDance

Great pics! Love my Aquadive!!! Trying to save up for a bronze version one day...


----------



## GDI

Aquadive mod2 said:


> Enjoy....


That is a great looking watch.


----------



## pro2zon

Nice, thanks for sharing.


----------



## callmev

handsome watch!


----------



## seikomatic

I have the turquoise and yellow but love the orange!

I was also love at first sight when I saw the GMT posters


----------



## stipebst

Orange one is my favorite
Great pics anyway


----------



## Maddog1970

Have been looking at the GMT 100 and also the bronze and DLC non-GMT versions......anyone tell me if the bezel is lumed (the numerals) ala Tudor Pelagos or Helson?

thanks


----------



## Monkeynuts

Maddog1970 said:


> Have been looking at the GMT 100 and also the bronze and DLC non-GMT versions......anyone tell me if the bezel is lumed (the numerals) ala Tudor Pelagos or Helson?
> 
> thanks


yes bezel is lumed on all , really bright as well


----------



## lovedeep

nice pics..


----------



## Pacco17

Great looking tool diver.


----------



## Beamer82

Awesome


----------



## DeepBlue1

wow, awesome skills. really love that pic in the OP


----------



## soufiane

I second that not that I love the orange color generally but this one really stands out and isn't overwhelming


----------



## hooballin

very nice pics. love the turquoise; looks great!


----------

